# Dallas @ San Antonio - Game 5



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Game 5 preview: Mavericks at Spurs*
8:30 p.m. today, AT&T Center, TNT; ESPN-FM (103.3), KFLC-AM (1270, Spanish)



10:25 PM CDT on Tuesday, May 16, 2006
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



Series: Mavericks lead, 3-1 


Key matchup 

JASON TERRY VS. MANU GINOBILI 
The Mavericks were waiting all series for Terry to have the sort of performance he cranked out in Game 4, when he tossed in 32 points. "We've seen it before, and we need more of it," coach Avery Johnson said. What sparked Terry? It may have been the close shave that was Game 4, and Game 3, as well, when he had 19 points on 8-of-15 shooting. "It's good to win those close games," he said. "Our confidence is high in close games." Meanwhile, Ginobili rolled up 26 points in 27 minutes in Game 4 before he fouled out. The Mavericks need to get a handle on him – or foul him out again. 


Inside the Mavericks 
Check the reaction, not the score: They didn't like Game 1, when both teams scored in the 80s. But in the last three games, the Mavericks have averaged 113.3 points. "I didn't envision a 123-118 game," Johnson said. "But I envisioned a brawl. And it's becoming that. The thing I like most about it is how we've responded." The Mavericks have pushed the tempo and, despite the high scores, have come up with timely defensive stops. 

Briefly: In Game 4, both teams shot 50 percent or better. In the regular season, there were only thee games when the Mavs and their opponent both hit 50 percent or more. ... Jason Terry had 32 points in Game 4. His last 30-point game? Jan. 9 at Boston. 


Inside the Spurs 
What next? Maybe no Nick: The Spurs might be out of maneuvers. They've slipped Brent Barry and Michael Finley into the starting lineup with mixed results. One possible move is less time for Nick Van Exel. He was on the court for just 1:17 to start the fourth quarter in Game 4, yet was scorched by Devin Harris and Marquis Daniels driving to the basket. The Mavs' lead went from four to eight points while Van Exel was in. 

Briefly: The free throw game hurt them in Game 4, when Tony Parker missed two in overtime, and Tim Duncan missed one of two with 48 seconds left in regulation. ... The Spurs have yet to outrebound the Mavericks, getting beat by an average of 4.2 boards per game. 


PROBABLE STARTERS 

Mavericks Pos. Spurs 
Dirk Nowitzki F Bruce Bowen 
Josh Howard F Michael Finley 
DeSagana Diop C Tim Duncan 
Devin Harris G Brent Barry 
Jason Terry G Tony Parker


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Spurs of the moment are ready to fall*

10:53 PM CDT on Tuesday, May 16, 2006


In the Eastern Conference, Cleveland is threatening a changing of the guard. 

In the West, it's much more than a threat. 

The change should take place as early as tonight. I said should. 

The San Antonio Spurs are on the ropes. The Mavericks close in, looking for the knockout. They know how to supply it. They have provided the punch three games in a row. 

Dallas has scored more than 100 points in three consecutive games. The Spurs haven't allowed that to happen in the playoffs since 1993, long before Tim Duncan's arrival. 

Three straight losses. San Antonio hadn't suffered that the entire season. 

Look at it from the Spurs' perspective to realize the plight of the champions. 

Tim Duncan has been unstoppable this entire round. Any thoughts of his being damaged goods, of still being slowed by the foot injury that bothered him during the regular season, are long gone. The Mavericks have no answer for him other than to foul. 

Manu Ginobili – I'm talking about the real Ginobili, the one-of-the-best-players-in-the-world Ginobili, not the fake who inhabited his jersey most of the year – returned in Game 3. 

Tony Parker, tired of hearing or reading how Devin Harris was playing as if Eva Longoria was up for grabs, returned in Game 4. 

Duncan, Ginobili and Parker scored 90 points in Game 4. The Spurs even got a great game from Michael Finley. 

Still not enough. 

The Spurs can tell themselves that three games have gone right to the end, that they could be up 3-1 in this series. That's true. They aren't. And results matter, especially when you are dealing with the psyche of a tired championship team. 

The Detroit Pistons have their moments where they look old and wheezy, compared to the young legs of the great LeBron. The Spurs have a lot of those moments against the Mavericks. 

Coach Gregg Popovich, as good as there is at getting it done at this time of year, has tried about every lineup change he can imagine. The changes have worked, yet the Spurs still haven't won since Game 1, when Harris was not yet a fixture in Avery Johnson's lineup. 

It will take a team with the makings of a champion to close out the Spurs in five games, to beat them again on their home floor. 

But of the last three games Dallas and San Antonio have played at the AT&T (a very important regular-season game and the first two games of this series), Dallas has won by margins of 22 and six. The Spurs won one game by two points. 

There is no comfort to be found at home. Not against a team that the Spurs just seem to run out of defenders against. 

Johnson made the strategic decision for Game 2 to put Harris in the lineup and remove Adrian Griffin. That means the Spurs put Duncan on the Mavericks' center, and the rest of the team has to chase four scorers. 

Popovich has been unable to solve that riddle. Nowitzki hasn't had to be a 30-point scorer game after game in this series. He has more scoring help than Duncan. 

The result has been that in these grind-it-to-the-finish games, the Spurs have not been able to keep their best players on the floor. 

Duncan fouled out of Game 3 and wasn't there to grab a key rebound. 

Ginobili wasn't there in Game 4 to provide his one-on-one scoring presence. 

The Mavericks have the mental toughness to finish this series now. They understand that their 3-1 lead is no more solid than the one the Los Angeles Lakers held over Phoenix in Round 1. 

When you're up 3-1 and you're the lower-seeded team, you have only one home game left. Dallas doesn't want to have to count on winning Game 6 on Friday night to avoid a Game 7 in San Antonio. 

When the Mavericks had their first chance to eliminate Memphis in the first round, they played their best game of the series. 

When the Spurs have been down this late in a series, they are 0-5 since Duncan joined the team a decade ago. 

The numbers point not only to a Dallas victory in this series. They suggest that the Mavericks put the Spurs out of their misery tonight.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Mavs don't expect the Spurs to go quietly*

10:21 PM CDT on Tuesday, May 16, 2006
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


SAN ANTONIO – The Mavericks like to say that they haven't done anything yet. And in the biggest of pictures, they're right. 

But what they haven't done so far sure has been impressive. 

They are three-quarters of the way to clinching the Western Conference semifinals and sending the defending NBA champion San Antonio Spurs home for the season. But the fourth win is always the toughest, particularly against a proud, elite team. 


"You never want momentum in a series to change," Dirk Nowitzki said. "You saw it in the first round with Phoenix and LA. The Lakers were up 3-1 and looked like they had it wrapped up. Phoenix killed them in Game 5, and the whole momentum changed. You don't want that. We can't be satisfied. We got to show our killer instinct." 

Pick your favorite expression: Kill the snake. Bury the hatchet in their back. 

By whatever means, end the series now and be done with the rival that has ended two of the last five Mavericks seasons in the playoffs. 

A trip to the Western Conference finals is at stake. But the Spurs haven't lost four games in a row since the 2004 conference semifinals, to the Lakers. 

"It's hard," coach Avery Johnson said. "That's why you see so many close games – especially in a situation where you're playing the world champions. We know it's hard. We weren't necessarily favored coming into this series. And we're still not favored." 

The Mavericks have been pretty good at closing out playoff opponents when they have the chance. In the last six seasons, they are 6-5 when confronted with a chance to end a series. 

Most recently, they beat Memphis in Game 4 to complete a sweep in the first round. The Mavericks expect a considerably tougher close-out in tonight's battle, which will have to go some to surpass the epic contests Saturday and Monday in Dallas. 

"We know it's a big game, and it's going to be a dogfight," Devin Harris said. 

On Tuesday, the Mavericks spent most of their time watching film and traveling to San Antonio. They tried not to look back to Game 4, but it was hard not to. 

"It was a great game to be a part of," Nowitzki said. "The gym was as loud as ever. It went back and forth and in overtime, we're up four, then we're up one. It was a great game. 

"It's been a great series. Hopefully we can close it out [today]. But I'm sure they feel like they were right there in those games. They feel like they can beat us. It'll be a great atmosphere." 

San Antonio has spent much of the series adjusting to the Mavericks. Ever since the Mavs tossed Harris into the starting lineup, Spurs coach Gregg Popovich has been looking for a counter move that would swing the momentum back in his team's favor. 

There are caution signs attached to Game 5 for the Mavericks. First, they must hope the Spurs don't come up with the sort of gut-check, all-cylinders blitz of which they are capable. They haven't had that sort of game yet. 

But the Mavericks also must concern themselves with their mental outlook. Knowing they have Game 6 at home Friday to fall back on can be dangerous. 

"It's not about tricking yourselves," Johnson said. "We know where we are, and we really know what's going on here."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> There are caution signs attached to Game 5 for the Mavericks. First, they must hope the Spurs don't come up with the sort of gut-check, all-cylinders blitz of which they are capable. They haven't had that sort of game yet.
> 
> But the Mavericks also must concern themselves with their mental outlook. Knowing they have Game 6 at home Friday to fall back on can be dangerous.
> 
> "It's not about tricking yourselves," Johnson said. "We know where we are, and we really know what's going on here."


Very concerned about the Spurs effort tonight. They very well could bring a haymaker - in which we may or may not be able to withstand - especially considering human nature.

"Relax, we've got 3 chances to advance."


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm up in the air on my feelings about Game 5. PArt of me knows SA is going to bring the goods tonight without the dumb turnovers and missed free throws. Another part of me feels like they are pretty demoralized after suffering 2 intense losses in Dallas and a blowout on their home court. I'm leaning towards the first feeling, seeing how they are the Champs. I guess we'll find out tonight...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

For whatever reason, I look for the Mavs to play physical tonight, even more than their usual style. What did Jimmy Johnson say after the big win over the 49ers in '92?

I you're gonna beat a gorilla, you gotta hit 'em with everything you got! :banana:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

this series is ova!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> this series is ova!


Tonight?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

bray1967 said:


> Tonight?


yup...that overtime win was close and its gonna keep the mavs focused...if we had won that game in a blowout(like it started to look like when we went up by 8 in the 4th) I would say that SA was gonna win...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

If I were the Mavs I'd go all out on this one. If SA wins this, there will be a momentum swing and they'd likely take game 6 as well... No one saw a 4-1 Mavs series win coming in, but the opportunity is there, and its time for Dirk and the boys to step up big


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for starting the thread Bray. I've been hugely busy at work the last couple days and never got around to it.

Anybody going to be around during the game tonight? I logged off after awhile last time when nobody had showed up yet.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I've been hugely busy at work the last couple days and never got around to it.


I thought maybe you were napping, 'cause of the late start tonight.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> "Relax, we've got 3 chances to advance."


It's that attitude that worries me, too.

I foresee yet another heart attack for me tonight....like the last 2 games.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

<table align="center" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" width="800"><tbody><tr><td>*  Game 5 Grab-Bag * </td> </tr> <tr> <td> *  In-Depth: What's Next For Mavs-SA? * </td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table valign="top" align="left" border="0" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td wrap="" valign="top" width="100%">







  *By David Lord -- DallasBasketball.com* 
Some old themes, some new observations, some reporting, some analysis, some looking back, some looking ahead - a grab-bag of Mavs notes heading into Game 5 Wednesday in San Antonio. 


 *This Mavs' team is showing a champion's mentality - and the Spurs are not. 
*

 
We noted this item after Game 3. It is a significant development - in fact, it is so significant that it has to be at the top of the list again. The playoffs are so tough that you have to learn to persevere through adversity if you want to win the ultimate prize. It was again on display in Game 4, as the Mavs kept battling back time after time until they out-gutted the Spurs and grabbed the win. 


 Avery Johnson understated the situation after the game when he noted, "We are making some progress in the area of mental toughness." He called the series a heavyweight fight and a slugfest. He tossed out his highest form of compliment in this area when, on being asked if they were getting where he wants them to be mentally, he replied, "They're really trying to please me." 


 The difference between the Mavs and the Spurs on the court has been small. But the Mavs keep doing the little important things to pull out victories. 


 By contrast, I am beginning to be disappointed in the Spurs in this "mental toughness" area because of one theme I see over and over. The Spurs keep blaming the refs for their losses. Tim Duncan after the game said the Spurs were "one play" or "one CALL" from getting a win. Bruce Bowen was carping to David Stern - who was in the stands as a spectator - about calls during the game. Michael Finley had the same tone as well, in postgame remarks. When you focus on things you can't control (the refs) rather than on the things you can (your own slip ups that cost you down the stretch), I see a huge case of MENTAL WEAKNESS. 


 Advantage Dallas. 


 If the Mavs can maintain their focus and poise, while the Spurs continue to wallow in their "blame the refs" mindset, the Mavs have a monstrous advantage as they try to close out this series and move ahead. 


 *Once again, offensive rebounds and turnovers - our key stats we have pointed to repeatedly in this series - swung the game to the Mavs and away from the Spurs in the most crucial moments. 
*

 
In the last minute of Game 4 regulation, the Spurs - with a lead and the ball - threw the ball away on an inbounds play, allowing the Mavs the chance to take the ball and the lead. On the next possession, the Mavs missed - but Josh Howard tipped the rebound to Harris, who passed to Jason Terry for a wide-open shot that gave the Mavs the lead. A turnover, an offensive rebound - key game-deciding plays in crunch time. 


 After the game coach Gregg Popovich noted that if the Spurs had been able to keep the Mavs from offensive rebounds on this possession and on the possession in Game 3 at the end where Dirk Nowitzki rebounded Jerry Stackhouse's miss in the final seconds, the Spurs and not the Mavs could have taken both games. Coulda woulda shoulda. The Mavs not the Spurs took care of the small important details in crunch time and got the wins. 


 The results in overtime were even more impressive, where the Mavs generally controlled the entire period through their offensive rebounding. The Mavs missed 6 shots in the overtime - and got back 4 of the misses, while the Spurs only got 2 of those rebounds. On the other end, the Mavs didn't allow a single offensive rebound by the Spurs in overtime. Game over. 


 In Game 5, look for the same keys. Offensive rebounding and turnovers will be crucial factors in who wins the game. 


 *This time, the Mavs didn't dominate the game. For much of this game, the Spurs even looked like "the Spurs" that we expected to be so dominant. 
*

 
We had noted in Games 1-3 that the Mavs had been leading for the vast majority of the minutes played. In Game 4, it was almost all SA from the start, as the Mavs trailed, caught up, trailed, caught up, and didn't ever have a lead until late in the 3rd quarter. 


 Particularly in the early going, this seemed to be a Spurs performance that looked like the SA we knew from the regular season. By the mid-2nd quarter timeout, SA had been leading almost all the way (38-31 at that point) and controlling the lead. Tony Parker had been almost unstoppable, and Duncan was excellent but a supporting player to Parker. The Spurs defense had held Dallas to only 31 points - an 83-point pace. Dirk and JHo were the main threats for Dallas, not Devin Harris. Those specifics were all things we had seen repeatedly all year long. 


 And then one of those little unexpected things happened in the game that has a surprising effect. Josh Howard - who had primarily been guarded by Bowen and seemed to be forcing his game as a result - got his 3rd foul. He had to sit. As a result, Bowen switched back to defending Dirk - and it was like the Mavs suddenly were back in familiar territory again. In the last 6 minutes of the half, the Mavs scored 22 - after having only scored 31 in the first 18 minutes of the game - and what had looked like a low scoring affair was transformed into a 53-53 dead heat at the half. 


 The Mavs never took a lead until the last half of the 3rd, and it was a back-and-forth affair through the 4th. 
After this game, I was left pondering if I would still say the Mavs looked like the dominant team in this game. My conclusion? I don't know - but I do know that there is absolutely no doubt at this point that these Mavs are at the very least every bit the equal of the Spurs. 


 So what does that tell us for Game 5? It tells us that anything can happen. When you have two teams on the same level, like these are, it's very hard to come back from a 3-1 deficit - but it is also going to be hard to win just a single game. Buckle on the chin strap, because this series clearly has more great basketball to come. 


 * Is the series MVP still Devin Harris? And if not, then whom? 
*

 
In the first quarter, Harris - who had been the key spark that ignited the Mavs to their wins in Games 2 and 3 - was totally abused by Tony Parker. Parker had outscored him 16-2 in the opening period, and Avery noted after the game that at that point he said to Devin, "I'm really gonna see what you got" as he looked to see how Devin would respond to that early dominance by Parker. He added, "And he really showed me something" as DH ended with 18 points, 6 rebs, and 6 assists. 


 The star of this game for the Mavs had to be Jason Terry, however, who hit one clutch shot after another - especially in crunch time and in overtime. He even had a key steal in overtime, leading to a fast break that pushed the Mavs lead to 4. After this game, my brother Don - who is beside himself with Mavs Mania over this series - told me that Jason's nickname needs to be changed from JET to "Ice" - because of his coolness at hitting big shots under pressure in game after game. And lil bro', you're right. This was the game that we had been waiting for, when early in the series he was struggling and we knew he was much better than we were seeing. He was great here. 


 I also came out of this game with my MVP ballot for this series re-marked. It no longer says Devin Harris. But it doesn't say Terry, either. Or Howard, who has been very good for much of the series. Or Stackhouse, who has produced consistently and strongly. Now it says Nowitzki. 


 What happened to change my vote? It came from analyzing how this series has progressed, and why. The series started, and Dirk put up decent numbers - but in the first couple of games, JHo seemed to be the main star while Dirk hummed along in the background - his presence forcing SA to concentrate on him and opening things up for JHo. But JHo's game fell off in games 3-4, as the Spurs increased their efforts to stop him. Meanwhile, Harris stepped up in games 2-3 and was stellar - while Dirk was very efficient and kept putting up strong but not eye-popping numbers, while Harris had plenty of room to operate because of the focus on Dirk. At the end of game 3 and for much of game 4, Harris was slowed as the Spurs shifted some focus onto him. 


 Meanwhile, we look up, and as the main Dallas star each game changes, we still see Dirk - in spite of being a focal point for the Spurs from Game 1 and for every moment since - impacting every game in an huge way. His numbers have been strong in every game. In addition, there is an even bigger fact: Popovich, answering another question I posed after Game 4 (in an otherwise quiet presser) that he would prefer to put more rebounders in the game - but he can't, because Dirk and his unique ability forces them to go small. That is impacting a game, when the opponent can't even play the lineup they want, because of what a player will do against that preferred lineup. Dirk's presence, noted Pop, is the overriding factor forcing him to play a lineup that he knows is not able to rebound well enough to break even - yet it's the best chance to slow Dirk, so he feels powerless to do otherwise. That's a superstar impact - an MVP impact, even. 


 The other Mavs have been great at times - but when we talk about MOST valuable, there isn't even a reason for discussion of anyone else. It's Dirk making everything work each game as Batman, and a differing set of Robins that varies from game to game. Never forget that. Never. 


 *How do these Mavs stack up to the other playoff teams? *

We don't know yet. They will be defined by what they continue to do, and the caliber of competition facing them (including SA, who is still incredibly lethal) leaves plenty of opportunity for them to demonstrate incredible ability - or get sent home for the summer. 


 Game 4 was a huge win. But it takes 4 wins to advance to the conference finals, not the 3 that the Mavs have compiled in this round so far. 


 Nevertheless, if you are keeping score at home, here are a some facts to ponder: 


 a. The Mavs are one basket away from being undefeated in the playoffs, having only lost one game so far (in a 2-point squeaker). 


 b. The Mavs so far easily have the best record to date in the playoffs - even though they have played the toughest schedule of any team that began with a home court advantage. They have only lost one game to this point (7-1). Others who are still playing are Miami (8-3), Detroit (6-3), Cleveland (6-4), LAC (6-4), Phoenix (7-5), SA (5-5). 


 c. If you want to keep a bit of perspective, losses don't really matter. A team just needs 16 wins to be the champ - without getting knocked out of the chase. By that criteria, Miami (8) is ahead so far in the quest for a title, and Dallas and Phoenix (7 each) are next. 


 d. Before we run off and start with the chicken census: the Pacers in '99 swept their first two playoff series. Then in Round 3 - with home court advantage - they were upset 4-2. 


 *Item-by-item, what was new in Game 4?* 


 1. SA usually is mediocre from the free-throw line. In Game 4, they were unexpectedly outstanding (26-32, 81%), and that made a huge difference for them. The Mavs also shot better from the line than expected (28-32, 88%). 


 2. The Mavs managed to use a strong close in each of the last 3 quarters to erase deficits. In quarter 2 they turned an 8-pt deficit at 4:44 into a tie, in quarter 3 they turned a 2-pt deficit at 1:54 into a 4-pt lead, and in the 4th they turned a 4-pt deficit at 3:21 into a tie. Overtime? They never trailed, and won going away. 


 3. Key play: JET made a nice pump fake on Manu Ginobili with about 3 minutes to go, got him up in the air, then exaggerated what looked like minimal contact into a foul call that fouled out Ginobili. There was indeed a bit of contact, but it appeared that perhaps The Flopper had been fouled out by a semi-flop. Poetic justice? 


 Ginobili had been very good up to that point, and SA was shorthanded at his position with their insistence on going small. The Spurs - feeling they had no alternatives - played the rest of the way without being able to make any substitutions, perhaps leading to some of their mental errors and reaching fouls in the game's final minutes. 


 4. Dirk hit two free throws with the game on the line to tie the game, in the last 10 seconds of Game 4, to send the game to overtime. He did the same thing in game 3 to win the game. The pressure was enormous, and he didn't waver. Two crucial situations, both times he delivered, two wins. Clutch. 


 5. Duncan was outstanding again - but not so much with the game in the balance. He hit all his free throws in this game - until he stepped up to the line with 48 secs left, and was unable to convert both. That was a key moment. He also took the final shot of the game, with plenty of time to plan it, on a drive to the middle of the lane against single coverage - and clanked it. A make would have won the game. He was 1-3 in overtime. 


 6. The Mavs center tandem of Desgana Diop and Erick Dampier didn't stop Duncan, but they battled and perhaps wore him down by game's end. Their combioned stat line was actually pretty solid, with 8 pts, 13 rebs, 4 blks, and they battled Duncan tooth and nail. 


 Most importantly, they really seemed to step up at game's end, when they were vitally needed. Dampier effectively defended Duncan one-on-one on the final play of regulation (that was huge, all by itself). Then in overtime, the Mavs dominated the interior - the Spurs didn't get a single layup or offensive rebound, while the Mavs did. 


 7. The crowd was LOUD! 


 I am a basketball purist, and over the course of the year, it somewhat grates on me to hear PA announcer Billy Hayes imploring the crowd to get loud. But this time I saw the method in the madness, and finally appreciated it. When he prodded, the crowd - like a well-trained dog - went into a deafening frenzy. I didn't mind it in the least, in fact. 


 I saw former Mavs owner Don Carter after the game and asked him what he thought of the game, the crowd, and the way the Mavs had played. Was this the most exciting time he had ever seen for the Mavs? He said, "I have to go all the way back to Moody Madness to think of anything that compares to tonight." 


 8. This was a big game, and the Mavs were either taking a commanding 3-1 lead or the Spurs were pulling even and regaining home court advantage. The fans on hand recognized the import of the game, and responded to the victory in a manner befitting a huge victory. The after game revelry continued for a loooooooooong time. It was at least 20 minutes after the final buzzer, and fans were still whooping and hollering in the arena level walkways. Outside, cars were jubilantly honking at least 45 minutes after the game, in celebration. 


 As we left, I observed to my older son that the cars were honking in the same way as they did when the Cowboys won a Super Bowl. He replied, "This is nothing. Wait til they win the title later this year, like I told you they would back in November, and it will really be nuts." 


 You're looking like a pretty good prophet so far, Steven - keep it up!

</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

What Will We See In Game 5?   *By David Lord -- DallasBasketball.com* 

It would seem to be Gregg Popovich's move. 

So let's examine the much-ballyhooed-in-sports topic of "adjustments'' - what was new in Game 4, and what will be new in Game 5? 

Game 4 played out exactly as we predicted. Popovich went small, with Duncan (a true PF) the only C/PF type on the floor, for as much of the game as he could (43:42 of the 53:00 total). Horry played alongside Duncan for a few minutes (3:05) and then played with the 4 perimeter players alone (for 6:17) while Duncan was rested. The Spurs 2 centers played a total of 1 second in the entire game. In essence, Duncan was virtually the only Spurs big man for almost the entire game. 

Since the Spurs abandoned virtually any use of their big men other than Duncan, they were left with only 6 players they trust - Barry, Ginobili, Finley, Van Exel, Bowen and Parker - to handle the other 4 positions on the floor. With most of them having over-30 legs, and giving up a size advantage, they seemed to get exposed a bit more as the game went on, and in overtime they had no answers. 

Conclusion? The Spurs bench at PG-SG-SF, which was a strength during the regular season, has suddenly became thin and weak as those players have to essentially cover 4 positions rather than 3 in this series. Popovich after the game responded to my question by saying that the small lineup was a major cause of their rebounding woes in these games - but that he feels like its the only answer he has if he wants to have a chance in this series. 

He also indicated - as we suspected - that the adjustment and matchup game has essentially run its course between these two teams. Both teams and coaches have now figured out what their best lineup and approach is. For Dallas, it's using Devin Harris and JET as the starting guards. For SA, it's countering that Dallas move by going small. He said from here on in this series, it's just basketball - one team has their best lineup and approaches, the other team has theirs, no surprises, both sides know what they need to do and what the other is trying to do, and you go out and see who can win. So look for Game 5 to be contested pretty much like Game 4 and Game 3, allowing for some minor changes if needed for fouls, fatigue, and injuries. 

One factor that may start being seen a bit more in this series as we go along is fatigue - and a need for SA to use some different or more conventional players out of necessity rather than out of desire. The Spurs are playing an ultra-small lineup and the Mavs are bigger and younger. Those older Spur bodies - now playing on 2 days rest at a time - will tend to wear down. Since he thinks it gives him his best chance, we expect Pop to ride that ultra-small lineup as long as he thinks he can - but we might see him making a few alterations here and there to try to keep his troops a bit fresher for the game's end. 

For the Mavs, although there havent been any firm declarations at this point, we expect in Game 5 to see Keith Van Horn on the court a few minutes to give Dirk a rest. He was active Monday (as we predicted, he replaced Darrell Armstrong on the roster) but didnt play. After the game, he told us in the locker room that he felt he could have played in an emergency Monday, but that with another practice and a couple more days he'd be ready to make a contribution in Game 5. We think Avery will want to slip him into the game if for nothing more than a token refresher-type appearance to ready him for more extensive action later. 

It could be one more example of how in this series, for the most part, Avery Johnson has dictated the action, with his mentor Pop having to react.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I might go into cardiac arrest tonight if the game is close. Like Dragnsmke1 said "this series is ova!". I must agree because the Spurs played a great game 4 and still lost. What are the chances that everyone will have such great games again. Even Finley had a great game, but as most Mav fans know, he is inconsistent. Look out for Josh Howard tonight, I'm expecting something big from him. Its been awhile.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

I hope so man


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*cough, cough* I dont feel so well...I may have to go home early from work :wink: ...maybe I can hold out till 8 cuase Im such a trooper...


----------



## monty51524 (Nov 23, 2005)

Good luck tonight guys!!! I hope you finish it off tonight.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

These playoffs have been amazing thus far and tonight's Game 5 should be no different.

I wouldn't automatically assume that San Antonio will win tonight, not with the new mentality the Mavs brought this year. Up 3-1 the Mavs are smelling blood. Now they have to finish the Spurs off. 

Expect the refs to put the whistles away and let the Spurs get physical with their backs to the wall. Dallas isn't up 3-1 out of dumb-luck. They are the better team and they will win this game tonight.

Time for Dirk not only to have stepped up his game in the playoffs, but it's time for the Big Hasslehoff fan to step up and put this team on his back tonight and get some rest for the Western Conference Finals Spur-less.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Timmons said:


> Time for Dirk not only to have stepped up his game in the playoffs, but it's time for the Big Hasslehoff fan to step up and put this team on his back tonight and get some rest for the Western Conference Finals Spur-less.


You couldn't resist not mentioning the Hasslehoff name.....

LOL

:cheers:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> *cough, cough* I dont feel so well...I may have to go home early from work :wink: ...maybe I can hold out till 8 cuase Im such a trooper...


lol if i were a doc id write you a note


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Continue to be aggressive. Run and get to the foul line, and Stop PARKAH and we win tonight. SA will come out with alot of energy and emotion. We have to match it right from the get go. If we can get a lead in the 1st quarter that will be nice. If we can get a lead in the 4th quarter by double digits, that will be even better. Let's give SA it's fourth consecutive loss.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Finish it off guys.
wolves fan here, but u got my support for this series... you guys have been playing some great ball and its good to see. i think this is the mavs year to win that ring.
that and the fact i hate the spurs

good luck :cheers:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Almost game time


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Holy cow...who would've thought the Cavs could take 3 in a row from Detroit including winning on Pistons court.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

offensive foul on Finley lol


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Josh should've taken that


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

we lookin sluggish again off the bat, but i aint worried.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Dirk taking it to Bowen...looks good


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

looks like dirk came to finish it off tonight too


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Spurs fans sure better not claim they aren't gettingthe foul calls tonight lol


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

alot of no calls, but at least they lettin em play


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

great stop by jet


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

VeN said:


> alot of no calls, but at least they lettin em play


Like I said....if they start complaining about calls there's a problem.

The game is definitely a frenzy right now...almost out of control.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah...he's definitely getting the benefit of the touch fouls tonight.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

They're calling Bowen's garbage though. That's good.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Spurs fans sure better not claim they aren't gettingthe foul calls tonight lol


you know they will regardless lol
hopefully the no calls will agitate duncan, parker and pop... put them off their game a bit.
nice start to the game by diop


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Fin can't stop Dirk. What is Pop thinking?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice recovery Devin


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

with bowen out, no one can guard dirk. And wtf, we are having lapses already, DONT LEAVE BARRY OPEN AT THE 3 PT LINE!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

VeN said:


> with bowen out, no one can guard dirk. And wtf, we are having lapses already, DONT LEAVE BARRY OPEN AT THE 3 PT LINE!


 Yeah, the game really isn't pretty. Mavs look almost too energetic atm.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh look...a Spur whining about calls...who woulda thunk it?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Stackhouse angers me. :curse: Give the ball to Dirk and move the ball around. He dribbled around the court after getting the rebound and went up for a fadeaway. :curse:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Definitely a travel on the replay


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Stackhouse angers me. :curse: Give the ball to Dirk and move the ball around. He dribbled around the court after getting the rebound and went up for a fadeaway. :curse:


 What did you expect?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Only down 5....Withstood any kind of emotion from the crowd and energy from the Spurs.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I expect him to come around at least just once...just once. :angel:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

We NEED you tonight JET


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

omfg its time for stack to sit


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

omfg..


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Fin continues to be abused by everyone he guards


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Attack Finley And Van Exel


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Devin is making his layups harder than they have to be


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dirk :banana:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

exactly, that was an EASY floater...at least we cut their lead to 2 now.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Devin is making his layups harder than they have to be


I agree. He's trying a little bit to hard.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

cable is a sob


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

We're actually playing kinda bad and only down by 2


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

were playing like *** and getting too many fouls, but that was expected its SA


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lmao you know were doin bad if KVH is in


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

cut it down to 2 pretty easily .... spurs dont look very good as of late


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

christ, that was out on ginobli


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Fin couldn't guard a midget with a wooden leg


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Dirk at 7/8 shooting very well ....
your keeping the lead very close without too much trouble, think you guys will take it in the third for good


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Boy does Duncan get babied. Wow..lol


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

refs are gonna give duncan EVERYTHING tonight


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We need to stop sending them to the line.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lmao i love bowen, like he didnt stick his knee up in dirks groin right there!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Good...Van Horn go sit..for the remainder of the game.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

THANK YOU, finally take the floater devin!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

omfg bull ****


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

That was pure unadulterated bad defense.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

welcome to the game JET


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

lmao @ Floppo taking a dive


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

ahahahahahah...Dirk and Hasselhoff


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Jet is waking up. That's refreshing.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Jet is waking up. That's refreshing.


 Like I said...we're playing pretty crappy and only down by 1. I guess that's a pretty good sign.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Now all we need is for the refs to let us D up duncan without the ticky tacks and we got a game


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Stack!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

................................................


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

VeN said:


> Now all we need is for the refs to let us D up duncan without the ticky tacks and we got a game


Dirk was getting those at home, and now Timmy is. What'd ya ganna go? It's just how the reffs decide to do it.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

How about that....another tie at the half.

Wonder if we'll be allowed to breathe on Timmah in the 2nd half?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

WOw, duncna cant miss. he has 28 at half...and we're tied....unbelievable.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh! He got it off! He just got it off! That was amazing! It's a tie game, but dallas is in some pretty serious foul trouble. The reffs really should let the players play, but...this is how it was in dallas.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

They cant stop our offence, we are just missing easy layups, ugh.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

omfg Barkley is on OUR side?! WTF?! hes tryin to jinx us!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah...if we hit those easy layups we're up by double digits...hope for better play in 2nd half


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

ezealen said:


> but dallas is in some pretty serious foul trouble.


Really?...Yeah Diop has (we have Damp and Mbenga as back ups), who ****ing cares about KVH and Harris has 3...but thats about it.

Bowen has 3 for you guys


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

gj diop


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

bout time, drive to the hole!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

um... wow. Nope he doesnt flop at all.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Avery should have called that timeout a little earlier.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

fkn barkley...kenny needs to put a blonde wig on him and let kobe loose


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Let's see how Dallas responds to the first gutcheck in the series for them. First time they've been down by 10 in the series I believe.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

need a big push now going into the 4th, get it under double figures and i reckon you'll run them down.
gotta find a way to shut down parker and duncan in the last quarter.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Great response by the Mavs.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think we find out what the Mavs have, in hte next 3-5 minutes of the 4th.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

definately not over but i wish we had played that hard all game.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

get. stack. out. NOW


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I just think the Spurs are going to take the energy of the home crowd, and extend it one more game.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

no, we arent losing this game


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We need to take advantage of every stop no matter what. We also need to draw fouls. I'm sure Avery is not happy with that as he likes to be in the first in the penalty.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

omfg how did he let finley posterize him.....


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Finley 
Bad foul by Damp. Cannot send Duncan to the line.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I hope you are right, but we have to connect on our chances to score.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

we need to get to the hole and stop the goddamn isos, get stack outta there!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dirk and Terry needs to start to take over.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

And when I mean take over. I mean they need to take the shots and pass the ball to the most wide open person you can find.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

they need to stop the goddamn iso plays and play the game that has us up 3-1. keep the ball moving and slash to the hole!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I LOVE where the Mavs are at right now.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

here we go again fella's.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

moment of truth fellas.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Let's go Mavs....cmon


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We dodged a bullet, and well we have a chance to redeem ourselves.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man I think Terry had the timeout to begin with.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

even though dirk got fouled, we are owed this damn win


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Man I think Terry had the timeout to begin with.


he did but whatcha expect!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

:curse:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The pressure goes back on the Mavs guys.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We'll win game 6.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

You know what? Dirk got fouled by Bowen. That was no jump ball. You know what else? at least a half second before the buzzer, Dirk got fouled by Duncan. None was called. But you know what else? I'm not going to whine about any of that because i'm not a ****ing Spurs fan.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We lost today so we could finish it at home


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Great Game...I was proud of the way the Mavs played...they played through a lot of things they could have cried about...The last 15 seconds were coached and executed horribly...They needed to come out of that TO and have something going towards the basket and played D...Dirk got a step on Bowen and he still settled for the jumper which was cleanly blocked causing the jump ball...once again instead of something going towards the basket another jumper...

I feel good becuase the Mavs did not play a great game and the Spurs had to play perfect and they still only won by one...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

1337 said:


> You know what? Dirk got fouled by Bowen. That was no jump ball. You know what else? at least a half second before the buzzer, Dirk got fouled by Duncan. None was called. But you know what else? I'm not going to whine about any of that because i'm not a f*cking Spurs fan.


You...you just did whine. And you whined about us whining aswell. 

The block was a good block. It was lucky as hell, but it was a good block. Dirk also didn't get fouled. He thought there was less time then there was and tried to tap it. He should have come down with it, but he just messed with his judgement. You know what else though? Manu got hacked in the jumpball :dead: 

Edit: a conference with Dirk just confirmed everything I said about his last shot.

It was a good game guys. Very good. these past three games have just been too much. In each one, just one less turnover, one rebound, on less bad call, just one more point could have changed the entire thing. It could be 3-1 spurs, 3-2, spurs, 4-1 mavs, 4-1 spurs. It's really been one wild ride. I'm just glad it's not over yet :biggrin: 

Good luck in game 6, guys. I really do see the mavs winning it, but if they don't, it's ganna be really hard to win a game 7 at the AT&T center. Anyone who saw last year's game 7 in hte finals knows what I'm talking about :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

unlucky game there at the end... good luck, and finish them off next time round

peace


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

While Ginoboli got hacked in that 2nd jumpball. That 2nd jumpball shouldnt of happened. I believe Terry called a timeout.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What'd we do wrong boys?

If we lose our next game, baddd sign.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> What'd we do wrong boys?
> 
> If we lose our next game, baddd sign.


We won't, end of discussion.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Is this where I put the post whining about the officiating stealing the game for them?

Anyway....



Mavs Maniac said:


> What'd we do wrong boys?
> 
> If we lose our next game, baddd sign.


A couple costly turnovers at the wrong time, combined with quite a number of easy layups that we've been hitting all series long were missed. Even forgetting everything else, if we just hit the easy layups we missed we probably win by double digits.

At least we get to close them out in front of the home town fans on Friday. Also, it's worthy to note that we really didn't play that well (I said this early in the game, too) and still only lost by 1 point. Hopefully the Clippers win tonight. I would rather end our series first to get an extra day off to rest and prepare for the WCF.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't think I've ever been so depressed about game results.

And ez, i'm not talking about you, you're one of the only Spurs fans that has shown some class this series. What I did wasn't whining, I stated facts. Whining is saying that the Mavs should have won and they would have without those bad calls. The Mavs didn't deserve to win. 2.4 seconds i plenty of time. Very poor execution.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The spurs are capable of taking the next two from the Mavs, so the Mavs must defend the home court and play up. THe mavs have played down a bit in Dallas.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

1337 said:


> I don't think I've ever been so depressed about game results.


Why?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Man, I don't know how many more games like this I will ba able to take. This was a great game. Sure, TD was gettin alot of calls, but we were in this thing till the bitter end. If I had any complaints, it would be that Dirk didn't just take the game over towards the end. He had that look in his eye tonight, he was ready to bury the Spurs. When he hit that 3 in the 4th, I thought was going to keep taking over. 

I didn't have a problem with Jet taking the last shot. Dirk had position and time to tip, just mis-timed the jump a tad and it looked like Parker may have given him a little back -o-the-jersey tug. Anyways, at least we weren't complacent and lazy. You could tell the entire team wanted to win in SA. 

Is it me or does this series feel like it is going to be an instant classic. I can't remember a series this exciting in a long long time.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Anyways, at least we weren't complacent and lazy. You could tell the entire team wanted to win in SA.


Exactly, which is why I have absolutely no doubt that the Mavs win the series. I'm already pumped up for tomorrow. The crowd is going to be totally bananas.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Heard on 1310 Ticket that David Stern was complaining about the noise level at the AAC on Monday night. He said the music was way too loud and Humble Billy was too loud too. 

Too bad for him that it's not gonna change anytime soon.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Heard on 1310 Ticket that David Stern was complaining about the noise level at the AAC on Monday night. He said the music was way too loud and Humble Billy was too loud too.
> 
> Too bad for him that it's not gonna change anytime soon.


actually the league hands out fines for builings that have a too loud PA system...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Didn't hear anything about fines, just comlpaints.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Heard on 1310 Ticket that David Stern was complaining about the noise level at the AAC on Monday night. He said the music was way too loud and Humble Billy was too loud too.
> 
> Too bad for him that it's not gonna change anytime soon.


Lame. Tell him not to come to Mavs home games then if he doesn't like it.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Well i only have one complaint, Tim Duncan keeps pushing our players around in the paint and never gets called for it. I really don't care about all the calls against Diop or Dampier vs Tim Duncan (even though they are very suspicious) because he is a superstar and there is nothing we can do about that, but at least when he pushes Harris or Terry when they drive in the paint give him a foul. Who saw that replay from the first quarter when he pushed Diop when Diop was trying to front Duncan in the paint to get the ball from Paker? He keeps doing that over and over again and nothing ever happens, he only had 2 fouls in game 5.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Anyone notice how Duncan didn't pick up his first foul until the 10:33 mark of the third quarter? For as much as we slash to the hole, I find that hard to believe.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Anyone notice how Duncan didn't pick up his first foul until the 10:33 mark of the third quarter? For as much as we slash to the hole, I find that hard to believe.


There is always body contact when our players drive in the paint.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm not depressed at all. If Dallas was to lose a game, this is the way. Don't lose by 10 and give them momentum and don't let San Antonio win game 5 on a last second shot to give them momentum in the next game either. The Spurs went to the foul line 12 more times than we did people. Tim Duncan, and Tony Parker had dynamic games again. Ginoboli was also great out there. They only won by one. Harris, Terry, and Howard did not have a good game. They will feed off the energy of the home crowd and have a better game tomorrow night.

What I would like to see from the Mavs is to continue to be aggressive. But when it comes down to it, Dirk and Terry must take over and be smarter with the ball. We killed ourselves with turnovers in the last 5 minutes. 

They played inspired ball especially offensively. They punched Dallas in the mouth for the first time in the series when they went up 10 and we responded like champions. I like where we stand.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Anyone notice how Duncan didn't pick up his first foul until the 10:33 mark of the third quarter? For as much as we slash to the hole, I find that hard to believe.



same thing happened in game 1. there's a trend here...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

mff4l said:


> same thing happened in game 1. there's a trend here...


Don't know about a trend, but I was shocked that a center playing D against a team who goes to the rack as much as the mavs do, can go 24+ minutes without picking up a foul. Especially the way games have been called up to this point. Especially when Damp and Diop both had 3 a piece by halftime. 

Not complaining, just thought it was interesting.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Don't know about a trend, but I was shocked that a center playing D against a team who goes to the rack as much as the mavs do, can go 24+ minutes without picking up a foul. Especially the way games have been called up to this point. Especially when Damp and Diop both had 3 a piece by halftime.
> 
> Not complaining, just thought it was interesting.



im not really mad either. mavs should ahve won that game last night. just about every game in this series cept game 2 h as been a nail biter though


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

How is it possible for Tim Duncan to only have to fouls the whole game? That means that there was a lot of hacking going on that the refs didnt see. Oh well, were gonna win the series on Friday.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Great shot of Bowens "block" on Dirk. As much as it killed me, I would rather see the refs letting the teams play rather than dictating games with whistles. As long as it goes both ways that is. 

Time to play fantasy Ref. If you had this whistle, would you have called this?
He clearly has Dirks hand, but gets a full palm on the ball which makes it look more convincing as a legit block. 










What upsets me more than anything is the fact that Dirk pulled up instead of driving it home right in Finleys' face. Live and Learn.

Angle 2


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow thats a tough call. A shooting foul is any contact with the player who is shooting that affects the shot before his feet touch the ground. In that case its a foul. If I was a ref, Bowen would be ejected for blockng a player taller than him. j/k. I wouldnt call a foul because I would not even see that he hit Dirks hand.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

nope...thats a clean good block...Dirk messed up by not going to the rack on a final possesion...


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

I missed the game, but I heard Duncan was a monster...woulda loved to see that.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Old saying...but is it a rule? 

The hand is part of the ball.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

In the first half he definitely was, 28 points. By the end of the game, he ended up scoring about what he's been scoring. Dallas did a good job on hin in the second half, but I think it had more to do with him settling for a jumped rather than taking that sluggish-looking boring-to-watch teardrop that always finds its way in.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Old saying...but is it a rule?
> 
> The hand is part of the ball.


It is. It's actually in the NBA rule book. As long as the hand is in contact with the ball, you can hit it. If it's not in contact with the ball then it's a foul.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> It is. It's actually in the NBA rule book. As long as the hand is in contact with the ball, you can hit it. If it's not in contact with the ball then it's a foul.


That's got to be a case of the officials not making a call (and being correct) but no way could they have seen that in real-time. They probably watched it back and said " Good no call!! ".


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> That's got to be a case of the officials not making a call (and being correct) but no way could they have seen that in real-time. They probably watched it back and said " Good no call!! ".


Well, it's very easy that a ref could've called a foul, not on the ball, but on the shoulder area. You can see where Bowen's arm comes across Dirk's upper arm, near his shoulder. That would be a foul technically and justifiably called. And there is something to be said for the answer to the question "if it had been Duncan instead of Dirk and Damp instead of Bowen would it have been called a foul?"

Still, I'm not going to waste my time worrying about it. The fact of the matter is that a few missed easy plays and some really lazy, silly turnovers are what cost this game. There are any number of things the Mavs did wrong which, if corrected, could've made this a win. I expect Avery will talk about those things plenty and get them straightened out. I'm sure you'll agree we'd do much better to focus on those things then to worry about this one play when it never should've even come to it to begin with.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Exactly. I just hope these guys aren't pressing a bit, trying to close the barn door before the prize pony escapes.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jason Terry suspended.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Effen said:


> I missed the game, but I heard Duncan was a monster...woulda loved to see that.


yup he was 12-12 on shots...becuase when you miss a shot but get fouled they dont count it...he didnt miss a shot till mid 3rd quarter, because hes such a sharp shooter...


----------

